# TEAM - Atlassian Corporation PLC (NASDAQ)



## Dona Ferentes (28 June 2022)

There's no specific thread for this crowd; Aussie battler *Atlassian* has been around for two decades, chose to list in the US and isn't profitable.

And it's divisive, a lot big software dudes dislike bit (clunky) but obviously some must . And the chief talking head sets us all a wonderful example of virtue signalling, win privatising / loss socialising behaviour.










						Atlassian is 20 years old and unprofitable — the market has its valuation all wrong, says Adam Schwab
					

Atlassian has somehow become the Benjamin Button of the tech sector — profitable as a startup and loss making as it has matured.




					www.smartcompany.com.au


----------



## Craton (4 July 2022)

From memory, the founders point blank refused to float the company here in Oz and that really peeved a lot of investors off. Why the valuation went to such dizzying heights is a question I've often asked.

Via a service provider that uses the Atlassian Confluence platform for us to access, there was a bit of down time last month as a patch was required for a vulnerability ASAP.



> CVE-2022-26134 - Critical severity unauthenticated remote code execution vulnerability in Confluence Server and Data Center


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 August 2022)

20 years .... no delusions of empire, so far


----------



## orr (4 September 2022)

Tactius was an historian, one that lived under the many gods handed down from antiquety and the Greeks. Not yet had Christendom come to burn as much history as it could get its hands on and mandate but one god.
And in those dark ages that followed the illiterate veiwed the world and the imagined after-world through the ramblings of those that could read and interpret  as suited their purpose. Clerics, god luv'm. Through what was written so insured control.

Today the language of control is, code.

People don't have to like those that control this most powerful language and it's free for anyone to create, then packaged it and market it. And make themselves Billionaires if what they create is any good.
The very tool that allows the plebian masses to invest across the stockmarkets of the planet.
All for the better there are barbarians at every gate and every back door, every sewer duct; they're even  in the either.
So Who! are you going to go to to keep them out ?? and what would you pay to avoid purgatory?

On TEAM's fiancials;  COGS and Income.... Seems some are happy to pay a lot.

_'What did the Romans ever do for us?'.... _from memory it was, The roads the sewers, public order, oh  and the wine, yeah but apart from that, there were couple more as well.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 September 2022)

In March, Atlassian announced it was “pausing” the sale of all new software into Russia over the invasion. It has also donated hundreds of thousands of dollars in humanitarian aid to Ukraine through the Atlassian Foundation and employee giving programs.

The company said it had also “suspended” existing Russian government-owned licences as well as licences to specific Russian businesses that support the war through cyber warfare, combat or disinformation.

However, an Atlassian spokeswoman said the company was still operating in the country with selected clientele.


> “_We continue our commitment to our existing non-sanctioned and approved non-governmental customers in Russia, as we recognise that many of them are caught up in a war that they neither chose nor have the ability to stop_,” she said.




_- ethics of an alley cat_


----------



## orr (27 September 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> In March, Atlassian announced it was “pausing” the sale of all new software into Russia over the invasion. It has also donated hundreds of thousands of dollars in humanitarian aid to Ukraine through the Atlassian Foundation and employee giving programs.
> 
> The company said it had also “suspended” existing Russian government-owned licences as well as licences to specific Russian businesses that support the war through cyber warfare, combat or disinformation.
> 
> ...



Cat gut even _'alley cat gut'  _can be used for violin strings... one of the better uses for anything 'cat'. 
What if the above 'selected clientele' were instututions or the like helping kids with cancer???

- _Best to shut'm out teach'm a lesson hey...._
noth'n as funny as a dead babies doll.

So do us all a favour and name the selected clientele. As it stands I don't know who they are and I'd be better placed to make a call if I did. As so would anyone.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 November 2022)

> _"Last quarter, we shared that we saw a decrease in the rate of Free instances converting to paid plans. That trend became more pronounced in Q1_,”



Atlassian wrote in a shareholder letter.

Down 20% after hours in NY.


----------

